# Форум на русском языке  > Разное  > Софт - общий  >  FreeSpacer v.1.51 - Мощный чистильщик диска от ненужных файлов.

## Algris

*FreeSpacer v.1.51*
Мощный чистильщик диска от ненужных файлов.
Интуитивно понятный интерфейс.
Высокая скорость поиска.
Максимальное количество найденного "мусора".
Большое количество масок для обнаружения ненужных файлов.
Очистка папок с временными файлами Windows/Интернета и т.д.
Поддержка исключений. Поддержка различных методов удаления (Безвозвратное удаление, в корзину, перемещать в папку ...).
И другие приятные мелочи - бесплатность, русский интерфейс. Перепробовав кучу подобных программ, остановился именно на FreeSpacer. Отличная программа из разряда маст хэв!
Скачать(681Kb)Домашняя страница

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

